# Amazon just lowered the price so low I can't believe it!



## cweber (Feb 4, 2012)

Go to Amazon.com to see for yourself!

Hey guys so I'm new here and just saw this deal when I was browsing around for a new compressor. I'm looking for a new compressor for some general purpose work around the house and was told by a few buddies that this would be a great one.

Anyone have any experience with it? Do you like it?
I saw some other prices on toolking and at home depot and they were a lot more expensive so just thought I'd post that link above with the cheap price in case anyone else was interested


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Those are low end compressors and if the only thing you are going to do is use a nail gun or blow up tires it will work. Many different manufacturers make them and you can buy similar compressors for $75 to $100 here in the states all day long. The one I have is a Campbell Hausfield and I have had it for 10+ years. If I remember correctly I paid about $70 for it. I only use it for the tasks I mentioned above plus ocassionally for an air brush. I have other compressors for real jobs. Roger


----------



## Robere210 (Mar 30, 2012)

I bet that thing is noisy as all get-out!


----------

